# معلومات طقسيه ( منقول )لماذا نعلق بيض النعام فى الكنيسة؟ ----------------------  نجد عادة تعليق بيض



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2013)

*















*
*



**
 *


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2013)

*

*

*الهيكل** 

 محتويات الهيكل
 ++++

1 اللوح المقدس وهو قطعه مستطيله من الخشب او( الرخام قديما ) ويكرس 
بالميرون ويوضع على المذبح الغير مدشن محفور عليه بالقبطى حرف الاول والاخر


2 الصينيه وهى مصنوعه من الفضه او الذهب مستديره ومسطحه ولها حافه 

3 قبه وهى شريطين مقوسين عليهما صليب (اشاره لنجم المشرق) 

4 الكاس وهو من الفضه او الذهب ويوضع فيه الدم 

5 الماستير وادخل فى القرن السادس لان فى القديم كان التناول من الكاس مباشراً وبعض الطوائف لا تستخدمه حتى لان 

6 كرسى الكاس وهو يصنع من الخشب او من الزجاج وله 4 اوجه او6 اوجه او8 
اوجه عليها صوره المسيح والعذراء ومار جرجس و قديس الكنيسه او اى قديس بعد 
ذلك 

7 درج البخور ويشير الى صلوات القديسين وانواع البخور الجائز هو صندروس لبن جاوى عود حصا لبان على جاوى 

8 البشاره وهى عباره عن غلاف من الفضه او اى معدن او قماش وبها الاربع بشائر 

9 قنينه الميرون قاروره تحفظ فى علبه اخرى وتحفظ فى   الهيكل   او فوق المذبح 
ويمكن وضع الميرون فى حق من الذهب او الفصه او اى معدن اخر ولا يمسكها الا 
اصحاب رتب الكهنوت 

10 المراوح وهى الان من القماش وكانت فى 
القديم من الجلد او التيل او ريش النعام او من المعدن وتستخدم فى طرد 
الذباب الصغير لئلا يقع فى الكاس 

11 اناء الذخيره وهو وعاء من المعدن بغطاء محكم توضع فيه الجواهر وهو عند اليونان على شكل حمام 

12 الشوريه الخطاف الله الذي نزل من السماء والى ارضنا لكى يخلصنا فيها 3 سلاسل (الاقانيم الثلاثه)

 القبه العليا (السماء) القبه السفلى ( بطن العذراء) السلسله بين الثالوث 
التي تدفع القبه العليا اشاره إلى تجسد الابن الوحيد الجر المتقد (اشاره 
للمسيح المتجسد و اللاهوت المتحد بالنا سوت)

13 أغطيه المذبح واللفائف الابروسفارين وهى كامه تعنى تقدمو على الرسم ويشير الى القبر 

 ويجب ان يغطى باغطيه تليق بكرامته الستر الاول يوضع على المذبح ويغطيه كله
 ويصل الى الارض ثم يوضع ستر ثانى اثمن منه وبين هذين يوضع اللوح المقدس 

14 منديل التناول وهو منديل مرسوم عليه صليب او صوره قديس وهو يشير الى 
الحجر الذى وضع على القبر وفى القديم كان يوضع العين لكى لا ينظر احد الى 
الجسد مباشرا 

15 طبق الحمل وهو من القش ويشير الى مولد المسيح فى مذود البقر*


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2013)

*الشوريه
*
*




الشورية

بطن الشوريه هى أشارة إلى بطن العذراء

والفحم اشارة إلى الجسد المأخوذ من طبيعتنا والنار في الفحم اشارة إلى اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت

والبخور الذي يصعد منها اشارة إلى صلوات القديسين

ولفظة شورية هي قبطية ومعناها المبخرة أو المجمرة

+++++

بالقبطية: تي شوري
ϯϣⲟⲩⲣⲏ

الجمع: مجامر، المجامر، مباخر، المباخر

المبخرة أو الشوريه أو المجمرة هي الوعاء الذي يحوي الجمر والبخور وتتميز المبخرة الشرقية بأنها تحمل جلاجل متصلة بالسلاسل

إناء من الفضة أو النحاس يوضع فيه الجمر ويحرق البخور لله

تشير إلى العذراء الحاملة للمسيح كالنار المتحدة بالفحم - اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت


*


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2013)

لماذا نضيء الشموع أمام الأيقونات ؟

*

*

أولاً: لأن المسيح قال: "أنا نور العالم" (يوحنا 12:8).
الشمعة تذكرنا بإيماننا بأن المسيح ينير نفوسنا.

ثانياً: لتذكيرنا بإشعاع القديس صاحب الأيقونة التي نضيء الشمعة أمامها، لأن القديسين هم أبناء النور
(يوحنا 36:12 ولوقا 8:16).

ثالثاً: كتأنيب على أعمالنا المُظلِمة وأفكارنا الشريرة وشهواتنا.
ولكي نُدعى إلى طريق النور الإنجيلي حتى نتمّ بحرارة أكبر وصية المخلّص:
" فليضىء نوركم أمام الناس، حتى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة " (متى 16:5).

رابعاً: كتضحية صغيرة للرب الذي أسلم نفسه كليّاً كضحية من أجلنا
وكإشارة صغيرة إلى امتناننا الكبير ومحبتنا المشعّة للذي منه نسأل الحياة والصحة والخلاص
وكل ما يمكن أن تمنحه المحبة الإلهية غير المتناهية.

خامساً: لضرب قوى الشر التي تحاربنا حتى خلال الصلاة
مبعِدةً فكرنا عن الخالق، كونها تحب الظلمة وترتجف من النور
خاصةً نور الرب ونور الذي يرضونه.

سادساً: لحثنا على إنكار الذات، إذ كما يخضع الزيت والشمع لإرادتنا
هكذا ينبغي بنفوسنا أن تحترق بشعلة المحبة في كل آلامنا خاضعين لمشيئة الرب.

سابعاً: لتعليمنا أنه كما أن الشمعة لا تشتعل بدون يدنا، كذلك قلبنا، أي نورنا الداخلي
لا يضيء بدون نور النعمة الإلهية المقدس، حتى ولو كان مليئاً بالفضائل
التي هي في مطلق الأحوال مادة قابلة للاشتعال لكن النار التي توقدها لا تأتي إلاّ من الله.

ثامناً: لتذكيرنا بأن خالق العالم، خلق النور أولاً ومن ثم كل الأشياء الأخرى بالترتيب:
"وقال الله ليكن نور وكان نور" (تكوين 3:1).
وهكذا ينبغي أن تكون الأمور في بداية حياتنا الروحية، حتى، قبل كل شيء، يلمع في داخلنا نور المسيح.
ومن ثم من هذا النور يتولّد كل عمل صالح، ويرتفع وينمو فينا


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2013)

*

 
لماذا ندخل الهيكل الكنيسة حفاه


الهيكل هو أقدس مكان بالكنيسة ولذلك يسمى قدس الأقداس ....


على مثال خيمة الاجتماع وهيكل سليمان القديم


ويوجد بداخله المذبح المقدس الذى تقدم عليه القرابين للرب .


ويرتفع درجة واحدة عن صحن الكنيسة (خورس الشماسة )


لأنه أعظم مكان في الكنيسة وحتى تستطيع الإبصار أن تتطلع إلية


وما يتم به من صلوات


ولكى ندخل إلى المذبح الموجود داخل الهيكل لابد أن ندخله حفاة الأقدام


(خروج 10:3)


وخلع الحذاء يشير إلى عدم استحقاقنا الوقوف فى هذا الموضع المقدس


مثلما أمر الرب موسى ويشوع بخلع أحذيتهما لأنهما كانا يقفان فى مواضع مقدسة


يقول الرب لموسي
( لا تقترب الي هنا . إخلع حذائك من رجليك ، لأن الموضع الذى أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة )


وخلع الحذاء يشير إلي الشعور بعدم تأهلنا حتي للوقوف في هذا الموضع المقدس
الذى فيه تقدم الذبيحة المخوفة التي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع اليها


ويرى العلامة أوريجانوس إن الأحذية مصنوعة من جلد حيوان ميت


وخلعها إشارة لخلع محبة الأمور الميتة والالتصاق بالسماويات الخالدة .


والجلد الذى تصنع منه الأحذية يستخدم في الطبول
هنا إشارة إلي عدم استخدام الطبول أو حب الظهور في العبادة
إنما خلال الجهاد الروحي المملوء إتضاعاً يمكن للنفس أن تدخل إلي المقدسات الإلهية
وتلتقي بإلهها.
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2013)

*

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2013)

*معلومات فى منتهى الروعة


شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ النهيسى*


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2013)

*شكرا للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يخليكى*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2013)

​ *


























*​*
*


----------

